# Not cured, but steadily recovering



## Guest (Mar 31, 2005)

Hey, I'm new here and was just browsing through the forums. Rarely do you hear talk of antipsychotics in relation to dp/dr, but taking seroquel has greatly helped me. I had what seemed like intense, but typical dp/dr. I felt like my body parts did not belong to me, and did not recognize myself in the mirror. I was having acute attacks of dr several times a day, each feeling like a revelation that shatterred everything I knew up the previous moment. I had one "episode" that was a complete and total out of body experience. I was fully and forcefully ripped from my physical self (instead of simply becoming detached), and felt like i was floating very high above my body (instead of just hovering around it). After that I never returned to "normal". I still had acute attacks, but at every other moment I still felt some dr. I should also note that I had some minor symptoms of psychosis, which is probably the main reason I was prescribed seroquel, but the dp/dr was the most disrupting to my life. After just a week on seroquel, the "edge" was taken off the dr attacks. They no longer triggered a panic attack, and so became much, much easier to deal with. As I stayed on seroquel and continually raised my dosage, the dp/dr that was so morbidly real seemed to simply fade away. A few weeks later, I was put on zoloft, which dried up most of the last remnants of my anxiety/dp/dr. I am currently on 100 mg zoloft and 300 mg seroquel. Some of the perpetual dr and dp remains, but I've gone weeks without an attack. I feel like I have a life line. Usually talking this much about would trigger an attack, but now I'm safe from that. The acute effect of a particular dosage of seroquel is indeed sedating, but the true mechanism which can take several weeks to work does not slow down your mind or harm your attention span or intellect. I guess everyone's dp/dr story is different, but I'm just letting everyone know that I have had genuine success with antipsychotic treatment.


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

Australopithecus said:


> I am currently on 100 mg zoloft and 300 mg seroquel.


As you state in your post, everyone's DP/DR story is different, and that's very true.

But if the above med combo is really working for you, stick with it my fellow hominid.

And welcome to the board! 

e


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2005)

hominids r cool


----------

